# οικονόμος



## Evi

Πως θα λέγαμε τον οικονόμο της Εκκλησίας;

manciple
housekeeper
curator
superviser
keeper
custodian
warden
guardian


----------



## Tetina

Οικονόμο εννοείς τον νεωκόρο?

Αν ναι, το λεξικό μου δίνει _warden_.
Για _manciple_ = οικονόμος μοναστηριού


----------



## Vagabond

Α, είπες τη μαγική λέξη! Νεωκόρος. Τα δικά μου λεξικά δίνουν τα εξής:

*sexton* :a church officer or employee who takes care of the church property and performs related minor duties (as ringing the bell for services and digging graves)

*sacristan*, που είναι νεωκόρος αλλά και σκευοφύλακας

*Verger*: a church official who keeps order during services or serves as an usher or a sacristan, ελληνιστί "εκκλησάρης, καντηλανάφτης, νεωκόρος"

Το warden θα έλεγα ότι είναι γενικά ο επιστάτης (και ο δεσμοφύλακας, μακριά από μας), αλλά όχι ειδικά σε εκκλησία. Μια και ο οικονόμος δεν κάνει το νεκροθάφτη (βλ. sexton), θα έλεγα verger.


----------



## Evi

Vagabond said:


> Α, είπες τη μαγική λέξη! Νεωκόρος. Τα δικά μου λεξικά δίνουν τα εξής:
> 
> *sexton* :a church officer or employee who takes care of the church property and performs related minor duties (as ringing the bell for services and digging graves)
> 
> *sacristan*, που είναι νεωκόρος αλλά και σκευοφύλακας
> 
> *Verger*: a church official who keeps order during services or serves as an usher or a sacristan, ελληνιστί "εκκλησάρης, καντηλανάφτης, νεωκόρος"
> 
> Το warden θα έλεγα ότι είναι γενικά ο επιστάτης (και ο δεσμοφύλακας, μακριά από μας), αλλά όχι ειδικά σε εκκλησία. Μια και ο οικονόμος δεν κάνει το νεκροθάφτη (βλ. sexton), θα έλεγα verger.




Πάνω σε ένα πιστοποιητικό γάμου στο κάτω μέρος με μια σφραγίδα είναι σημειωμένο: οικονόμος Ιωακείμ Διογένους.
Για το πιστοποιητικό θα ήταν καλό να μεταφράσω: The Verger Ioakim Diogenous.


----------



## Vagabond

Ε; Αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Από όσο ξέρω, ο ιερέας που τελεί την τελετή υπογράφει (officiating minister, λέει) και όχι κάποιος άλλος. Έχει και υπογραφή ιερέα ή μόνο ο οικονόμος και οι μάρτυρες;


----------



## Evi

Vagabond said:


> Ε; Αυτό δεν το έχω ξανακούσει. Από όσο ξέρω, ο ιερέας που τελεί την τελετή υπογράφει (officiating minister, λέει) και όχι κάποιος άλλος. Έχει και υπογραφή ιερέα ή μόνο ο οικονόμος και οι μάρτυρες;



έχει και την σφραγίδα της Ιεράς Μητρόπολης και του Πάτερ και έχει και μια μικρή σφραγίδα μου γράφει:οικονόμος


----------



## peri+kleos

Στην Κύπρο, μπορεί και Ελλάδα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος οικονόμος μπορεί να σημαίνει ιερέας. Είναι απλά μια προσφώνηση από πολλές ή μια κατηγορία στην εκκλησιαστική ιεραρχία. Τώρα πως μεταφράζεται αυτό δεν ξέρω σίγουρα. Επειδή δεν μπορώ ακόμη να παραθέσω την ιστοσελίδα που το βρήκα ορίστε ένα απόσπασμα:


> Το άρθρο αυτό αποτελεί το πρώτο από τρία μέρη και θα ασχοληθεί με ένα θέμα που ίσως δεν κατέχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι στην Κύπρο. Το θέμα του είναι οι σωστές προσφωνήσεις των κληρικών. Γιατί μπορεί μεν να λέμε τον ιερέα της εκκλησίας «Πάτερ», αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι και είναι σωστό. Οι κληρικοί χωρίζονται σε ανώτερους και κατώτερους. Στον κατώτερο κλήρο περιλαμβάνονται οι Αναγνώστες, οι Υποδιάκονοι, οι Ψάλτες και οι Κατηχητές, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ξεχωριστές προσφωνήσεις, μιας και δεν είναι χειροτονημένοι, αλλά αποτελούν το βοηθητικό προσωπικό της κάθε εκκλησίας. Στον ανώτερο κλήρο έχουμε τους Διάκονους, του Πρεσβύτερους και τους Επίσκοπους, οι οποίοι χωρίζονται σε διάφορες υποκατηγορίες και προσφωνούνται ανάλογα. Οι Διάκονοι αποτελούν την κατώτερη βαθμίδα του ανώτερου κλήρου και διακρίνονται σε Απλούς και Αρχιδιάκονους (ο πρώτος τη τάξει Διάκονος κατά τη διάρκεια μιας λειτουργίας). Προσφωνούνται Ευλαβέστατοι ή (αν διαθέτουν πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση) Ιερολογιότατοι. Οι Πρεσβύτεροι είναι οι ιερείς και, αναλόγως του αν είναι έγγαμοι ή άγαμοι, έχουν διάφορες διαβαθμίσεις, ιδιότητες και προσφωνήσεις. Οι έγγαμοι Πρεσβύτεροι διακρίνονται σε Απλούς, Πρωτοπρεσβύτερους (ο πρώτος ανάμεσα στους Πρεσβύτερους, φέροντας σταυρό και επιγονάτιο), *Οικονόμους *(φέρει επιγονάτιο μόνο) και Πρωθιερείς (τιμητικός τίτλος). Προσφωνούνται Αιδεσιμότατοι ή (αν διαθέτουν πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση) Αιδεσιμολογιότατοι. Οι άγαμοι Πρεσβύτεροι, αναλόγως της ιδιότητάς τους έχουν διάφορες προσφωνήσεις. Αν είναι Μοναχοί και οι Ιερομόναχοι (Μοναχοί που χειροτονήθηκαν ιερείς), προσφωνούνται Οσιότατοι ή (αν διαθέτουν πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση) Οσιολογιότατοι. Αν είναι όμως Αρχιμανδρίτες ή Ηγούμενοι προσφωνούνται Πανοσιότατοι ή (αν διαθέτουν πανεπιστημιακή μόρφωση) Πανοσιολογιότατοι.


----------



## Evi

peri+kleos said:


> Στην Κύπρο, μπορεί και Ελλάδα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος οικονόμος μπορεί να σημαίνει ιερέας. Είναι απλά μια προσφώνηση από πολλές ή μια κατηγορία στην εκκλησιαστική ιεραρχία. Τώρα πως μεταφράζεται αυτό δεν ξέρω σίγουρα. Επειδή δεν μπορώ ακόμη να παραθέσω την ιστοσελίδα που το βρήκα ορίστε ένα απόσπασμα:



Έχετε δίκαιο τελικά ο Οικονόμος είναι ως τιμητικός τίτλος βάση του Γ.Μπαμπινιωτη, είναι:
 ‘Ιερέας που έχει προσφέρει σημαντικές υπηρεσίες στην Εκκλησία.’

άρα:  priest, minister, vicar


----------

